
Udacity launches blockchain nanodegree program - sahin-boydas
https://venturebeat.com/2018/06/21/udacity-launches-blockchain-nanodegree-program/
======
mikece
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17374973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17374973)

